# Carts?



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I"m curious if any of you guys use carts - say 2 or 3 levels - around 24" wide by 40-50" long - nothing fancy, but something fairly durable, on casters to put fittings on in an organized fashion and wheel around to different areas on the job site? I Priced out some nice Rubber maid ones that were priced, a bit on the high side when you consider they are just plastic and wheels - about $800 each!!!

I've heard some of the basic metal ones run in the $300-400 range. What do you use/own and what did it cost/where did you get it?

What about something like this - would you think this might be heavy duty enough? http://www.instawares.com/gray-heavy-duty-service.4520-88gy.0.7.htm


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Heckuva good idea. I'm all for making production smoother and faster.

I googled service utility carts and there's a bunch of sites: http://www.handtrucks.com/carts/4567+1661.cfm?source=googleaw&kwid=utility cart&tid=phrase

I think the heavier duty the better, so $$$$


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Another option is that Milwaukee makes a hell of a cart called the Trade Titan. You can get it with an optional Chain Vise and Acetylene B-tank and Fire Extinguisher holder and it's in the $600-700-800 range that I recall pricing last year out of curiousity. 

I've used these carts before at my last company and they are definately one hell of a tool. But I never asked where they got them. But they are a tool that is often taken for granted that's for sure.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Try this.

You can upgrade it to your liking.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

On certain jobs, for certain GC's and customers. We can't have anything on the floor. The best way to rough plumbing walls without tools and pipe/fittings all over the place, carts are a must have. I really like when I go to schools for service calls, the custodians give me carts to use, so I don't leave stuff on the floor. I have a 2 wheel dolly with pneumatic tires that really helps out, not just on w.h.'s but for my 45# tool bag as well.


----------

